# Zion Paints An Army



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

To try and keep myself motivated and actually complete an army I decided to double dip here and do both an Plog for it and submit to the Army Painting challenge.

The Painting challenge to force me to complete at least one unit a month, and this to encourage me to possibly do more than that.

So for both things I'll be focusing on the Angels of Absolution. Also known as the only DA Successor chapter who doesn't refer to itself as "Unforgiven", and rocks the entire chapter in Bone colored armor (it was that or the Angels of Vigilance who wear *Gold* armor (and people said it was too flashy for Sisters )).

So every plog needs to start somewhere so mine will begin with the sprues of the first unit I'll be doing for this army, a tactical squad.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I look forward to it--and how my CSM bone-colored army also wishes it had no trim to paint, ai me...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, Angels of Absolution.

This should be good! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This will be interesting as i cant recall ever seeing You paint anything Zion Looking forward to it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> This will be interesting as i cant recall ever seeing You paint anything Zion Looking forward to it.


It would be hard to "see" me paint something since we're in different countries and all.

Right now I'm resisting the urge to switch gears because of all the neat Ork stuff. Hobby ADHD is a killer!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> It would be hard to "see" me paint something since we're in different countries and all.


That red light on the top shelf of the bookcase....? Yeah. Ignore that, it's nothing..... :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> It would be hard to "see" me paint something since we're in different countries and all.


And I actually live in the US. Just proud of being a Swede. Hence the flag  Regardless Hobby ADHD Is a mother. 

Looking forward to seeing the work.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, i'd love to see how zion manages to paint this fellas.
let the paintwork speak for itself


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That red light on the top shelf of the bookcase....? Yeah. Ignore that, it's nothing..... :wink:


Seeing as I just put a bookcase in here this past weekend and it's too full for your "red light" I don't have anything to worry about. 



SwedeMarine said:


> And I actually live in the US. Just proud of being a Swede. Hence the flag  Regardless Hobby ADHD Is a mother.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the work.


Fair enough. Unless you tell me you're hiding out in Montana though I still don't see how you could watch me paint. 

That hobby ADHD is making me REALLY want to go and start and Ork army instead. I shouldn't have watched those painting videos! 

I'm still going to try and get at least one squad of these guys done before I let myself switch gears and run off screaming and gibbering into the ocean though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Zion said:


> That hobby ADHD is making me REALLY want to go and start and Ork army instead. I shouldn't have watched those painting videos!


Zion come and join the orks. Gork and Mork are calling you. Lots of new models coming out soon. New codex should be out soon. Lots of good green orky stuff will be here soon. Come join me in waaaghing hard and rocking some new ork stuff. I know I have put all Chaos space marines projects on hold and started hording stuff for my new ork army. 



Zion said:


> I'm still going to try and get at least one squad of these guys done before I let myself switch gears and run off screaming and gibbering into the ocean though.


Running screaming and gibbering see you already sound like an ork. Just yell waaaaagh as you run and your there. :biggrin: Anyway good luck on this you will need it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I'm still going to try and get at least one squad of these guys done before I let myself switch gears and run off screaming and gibbering into the ocean though.


Sounds like one or two of the blokes at work when you ask them to get off their arses and do a bit :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Zog it. I caved and am building some Orks right now.

My will was apparently not strong enough.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Zog it. I caved and am building some Orks right now.
> 
> My will was apparently not strong enough.


You need to paint yourself green and change your name...... :crazy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Tawa said:


> You need to paint yourself green and change your name...... :crazy:


 We can call him Da Zogger from now on since hez an ork now. :laugh:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

'urrah!! Da Zogger will be your name! Welcome to the Great Waaagh!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@Zion (Da Zogger)... Y U NO STAY ONTO A PROJECT FOR MORE THAN 24h ?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

neferhet said:


> @Zion (Da Zogger)... Y U NO STAY ONTO A PROJECT FOR MORE THAN 24h ?


It's a common illness known as Wargamer Syndrome...... :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I tried to stay on course but all dem shiny gubbins and I wandered off after the shinies....


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Zion said:


> I tried to stay on course but all dem shiny gubbins and I wandered off after the shinies....


Oi. Dat's ok. Dem shiney bitz an' grubbins, kans, an' shooty bitz be callin' to deh Mek in me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So a little status report so people don't think I've just run off on this thing already:

Yesterday I built a box of Stormboyz, started painting a unit of boyz, started a Battlewagon (need to order a 'Rolla for it), and then today I worked on the Boyz some more, built a box of Grots, a Mek, a box of Lootas and will likely do the Burnas out of some extra Boyz I've got later.

Oh and I dug out most of a Stompa, so I'll need to do some eventual kitbashing and possibilly scratch building to get that ready for painting. I want to swap the Supa-Gatla for a Giga Shooter (6D6 and not running out of ammo is more fun to me ) and I'm thinking a Lifta-Droppa for the other arm. Or something. 

Additionally I've got a Trukk and 3 Warbikerz built and primed for painting. I went the slightly less cool looking way on the Trukk and skipped the Boarding Planks and Wrecking Ball at least for now as I don't know what the next codex will do to them yet and I didn't want to put stuff on I'd end up ripping off (while putting it on is much easier).

EDIT: Also I'm thinking about calling the Stompa "Da Zogger" just for fun.


----------

